# Paw problem



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Is it like a hot spot (skin infection) or an actual sore? 

What I would suggest is treat it as a hot spot, put a cone on him if you need to for a few days so he can't lick it, keep it out of the water/ice too. Clean it and use something like the plain listerine, gold bond powder etc. on it but otherwise keep it as dry as possible to see if it'll heal.

Lana


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree that it could be a hot spot or a lick sore and has become a habit to him. Maybe you need to put a ecollar on him to try and break the habit of him being able to lick at it all the time to let it heal. My Bama had a lick sore on his leg and I used Vicks medicated rub and put it around the lick sore. The smell and taste kept him kept him from licking to help it to heal. And I put alittle of the Goldbond powder on it to dry it out. And you have to keep him from putting his paw in the water. And if you can trim all the hair on the paws to help it to air out that will help.

Could you take a picture of it so we could see what it looks like to get a better idea of what it looks like?


----------

